# Dog training classes in Swansea



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Hello 
I have a 10 week old Bichon called Bailey
I live in the Swansea area and will be looking for training classes in the next few weeks - just waiting for the 2nd vaccine plus 10 days after to elapse.
Does anyone know of any? 
Also for reward I have been using praise instead of treats, is that advisable?
Thank you


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi, a few weeks back I was told that there are classes in Morriston for dog training, not far from the fire station on a Monday and a Thursday in the evenings. Unfortunately, these days clash with my daughters after school activities so are no good for us. Maybe if you called into a vets around there they could give you more information.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

westie~ma said:


> Hi, a few weeks back I was told that there are classes in Morriston for dog training, not far from the fire station on a Monday and a Thursday in the evenings. Unfortunately, these days clash with my daughters after school activities so are no good for us. Maybe if you called into a vets around there they could give you more information.


Thank you I think there are also dog association classes there


----------



## mathewspry (Mar 24, 2009)

Best Paw Forward School For Dogs

puppy socialisation classes and dog psychology courses.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I know there are classes in Birchgrove those could be the ones that westie~ma is on about, there used to be some in Port Talbot on a Tuesday evening (I think) at a show tomorrow will ask the peeps from that area and find out timings and venues etc, there is also a good one in Bridgend and also one near Llanelli :thumbsup:


----------



## mathewspry (Mar 24, 2009)

the one in port talbot is still on a tuesday night from 7pm - 9pm at dalton road community centre. £10.00 registration on first night then only £3.50 per week. the website has all the details - www.bestpawforward.org.uk


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mathewspry said:


> the one in port talbot is still on a tuesday night from 7pm - 9pm at dalton road community centre. £10.00 registration on first night then only £3.50 per week. the website has all the details - Best Paw Forward School For Dogs


The one that i am on about is not run by them :thumbsup:


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

There used to be one in the St Phillips community centre (opposite Tesco, Marina) on a Wednesday night. I think this is it.

SWANSEA DOG TRAINING CLUB 
Mr e Ellis 519 Clydach Road, Ynystawe, Swansea SA6 5AA Tel 01792 798962 

Training Classes Every Monday and Wednesday at St Phillips Community Centre Swansea. 

Have fun!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

tyrole said:


> Hello
> I have a 10 week old Bichon called Bailey
> I live in the Swansea area and will be looking for training classes in the next few weeks - just waiting for the 2nd vaccine plus 10 days after to elapse.
> Does anyone know of any?
> ...


If using praise works as a reward for your dog, then it's fine. Basically dog training is all about motivation and the dog chooses what motivates it. If it is food mad, use food. If it goes bananas for toys, use toys. If it loves praise, use praise 

You may find that different situations call for different motivators - for instance in the case of a food motivated dog, you might find that nuggets of your dog's usual food is enough to train it at home, but in the face of distractions you might need yummier, more "special" treats.

Just work with what turns your dog on


----------



## sharan963 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi.
I have a new puppy, and I have had her a week. She is a Shorkie (**** zhu X Yorkie) and she will be 10 weeks old this week.
I am very confused and concerned because she has a terrible habit of "nipping and biting" EVERYTHING.... including us!!
She also barks continuously when we leave her.
Can anyone tell me please, is this normal puppy behaviour, and is she likely to grow out of it, only I cannot remember my last dog acting so agressively!!:
I would also be interested in some sort of puppy training or "dog whisperer " in the Swansea area.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The Kennel Club

P.E.T DOG SCHOOL - Positive & Effective ways to Train your best friend!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tyrole said:


> Hello
> I have a 10 week old Bichon called Bailey
> I live in the Swansea area and will be looking for training classes in the next few weeks - just waiting for the 2nd vaccine plus 10 days after to elapse.
> Does anyone know of any?
> ...


Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK should find you an Association of Pet Dog Trainers class in your area.


----------

